# plow problem



## curtis (Dec 6, 2004)

i just hooked up a meyers plow on my 87 chevy truck. i got it wired correctly but when i went to raise the plow alsl i heard was a loud click noise coming from the solenoid. the same happens when i try to angle the plow. does anyone know what could be the problem?


----------



## wickedcarpenter (Dec 5, 2004)

You have a bad ground if it's only clicking and not moving.Make sure the neg cable on the battery is tight. You may want to run another ground wire off the plow motor to the truck giving you 2 ground wires.


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

get rid of the meyers altogether , get a Western


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

infineon954 said:


> get rid of the meyers altogether , get a Western


Now thats a lot of help!

Is the original poster trying to say that the pump motor itself is not running? If so you need to check power leads for it and the solenoid that switchs power to it.


----------



## danmc (Jan 8, 2004)

Try this link - it's extremely helpful...

http://www.meyerproducts.com/service/parts_service.asp

Click on the Electro Lift Power Units Service Manual to downlowd the entire manual.

OR try this link:

http://www.meyerproducts.com/service/index.asp 
Then click Troubleshooting, At the very bottom of the Toubleshooting page there are six specific downloads regarding raising and angling problems.

I had similar problems with my plow. Learn from my mistake, start at the very basic and least expensive parts such as grounds and connections. I replaced a wiring harness and in-cab controller because I didn't know what I was doing....

Good luck!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

infineon954 said:


> get rid of the meyers altogether , get a Western


your kidding right i have had mine for 5 years and i know people that use e47 and e46 with no problems


----------

